# IBS audio programme & Anxiety Prog 120



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have Anxiety audio program 100 and IBS prog 100 from michael mahoney.I have never used them I got Hynoptherapy from the NHS.Anyone interested post meFiona


----------



## winnipegwest (Apr 5, 2012)

Fiona 123 said:


> HiI have Anxiety audio program 100 and IBS prog 100 from michael mahoney.I have never used them I got Hynoptherapy from the NHS.Anyone interested post meFiona


----------



## winnipegwest (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Fiona, I am e-mailing from Canada. I was diagnost with IBS-D in 2010. I went through the whole gambit of prescriptions and you know the rest.After much searching I found Micheal IBS audio program, and I feel that it saved my life, after going through the whole program I am about 80% better.How ever I am left with lingering anxiety and some depression from suffering with this.I came across your blog offering the anxiety program and am interested. I am on a limited income and would very much like to try this program.Thanks in advance for your reply, and if you could tell me how successful your hypnotherapy treatments were would also be appreciated.Sincerest Regards,Gerry


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Gerry, if you do not get a reply from Fiona, I am Michael's patient support associate and perhaps I can help. Go to the contact page on healthyaudio.com and explain your situation, but from what you share, it may be helpful to you to consider listening again to the IBS Audio Program for further symptom improvement and another listening most likely will address your anxiety and depression issues as related to IBS - There may be no need to do the anxiety program as long as these issues are a result of having the IBS. The anxiety program addresses generalized anxiety disorder in itself, rather than from IBS first. Let me know if I may be of help - happy to assist you.


----------



## winnipegwest (Apr 5, 2012)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Gerry, if you do not get a reply from Fiona, I am Michael's patient support associate and perhaps I can help. Go to the contact page on healthyaudio.com and explain your situation, but from what you share, it may be helpful to you to consider listening again to the IBS Audio Program for further symptom improvement and another listening most likely will address your anxiety and depression issues as related to IBS - There may be no need to do the anxiety program as long as these issues are a result of having the IBS. The anxiety program addresses generalized anxiety disorder in itself, rather than from IBS first. Let me know if I may be of help - happy to assist you.


Thank you much for replying to my post, I will take your advice.The program has been by and large very succesful, although as of late I am suffering from recurring attacks of bathroom anxiety or toilet terror are some of the names. I know difinitivley that these moments of panic bring on the abrupt need to go to the washroom.I will definatly do the program again. Do you think that any form of CBT additionaly may help.Thank you againGerry


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gerry,Many people have found CBT to be extremely effective as well, however, hypnotherapy and CBT are two different approaches and it is best to do either one or the other. Best not to do them at the same time. The reason is that hypnotherapy works thru the subconscious mind taking you away from IBS thoughts and the brain-gut connection, whereas CBT brings the thoughts to mind to deal with them on a cognitive level.Also, it is helpful while doing the program to try to keep from researching and reading about IBS - if you have further questions regarding the program, as suggested go to the healthy audio contact page as part of your support! All the best to you.


----------



## winnipegwest (Apr 5, 2012)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Gerry,Many people have found CBT to be extremely effective as well, however, hypnotherapy and CBT are two different approaches and it is best to do either one or the other. Best not to do them at the same time. The reason is that hypnotherapy works thru the subconscious mind taking you away from IBS thoughts and the brain-gut connection, whereas CBT brings the thoughts to mind to deal with them on a cognitive level.Also, it is helpful while doing the program to try to keep from researching and reading about IBS - if you have further questions regarding the program, as suggested go to the healthy audio contact page as part of your support! All the best to you.


Thank you very much again for your speedy response, it is greatly appreciated. Your insight in this last blog has been invaulable. Alow me to explain.completed the IBS program - adhered to the schedule religously, about 40 days in was seeing very positive results, by completion of the program I really felt that it had taken me from literally the end of my rope to being able to fully function with work and my family. Then out of nowweredriving the kids to a venue down town I was struck with a huge panic attack that I was not near a bathroom. This insued in literally stopping the vehicle in traffic and running to a restaurant on the strip. Afterwards I felt so exausted as if I had just ran a marathon.Afterwards when I got home all I could think about was investigating further on the net. I have to admit I started trying alernative hypnotherapydirected at bathroom anxiety etc.What you said in the last post in my reponse makes so much sense, in my early diagnosis I tried every concevable presciption med as well as many ad-vertised cures over the net( this is probabaly the fastest growing industry on the net) but your previous statement holds perfectly true that the more we want to believe that we suffer from an uncurable ailment the more entrenched in our mind we will accept that premise. I do realize now that if I try a second run on the IBS 100 program that in all probabitility I will benifit further from it.I also appreciate your candor in explaining the difference and/or benifits of CBT it really shows me that what you represent is truelly to the benifitof the suffererThank you very much again for your sincerity reponse in this,Gerryps will take your advice in the fore mentioned post,thanks for the advice.


----------

